# Apertura de línea aérea de 132 KV



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

Hola.

Se trata de la traducción de un proyecto de una empresa, que construyó una subestación para vincular una planta de generación al sistema interconectado nacional. Y dice lo sgte.:

"Dicha vinculación se realizará mediante la apertura de la línea aérea de 132 KV actualmente existente, que conecta las estaciones transformadoras de Coronel Pringles y Bahía Blanca"

¿A qué se refieren con "apertura de la línea aérea"? ¿A que la ampliaron, tal vez? ¿Y cómo sería en inglés? ¿Extension/upgrading of the overhead line?

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme siempre.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Opening of the present 132KV overhead line.


----------



## Lnewqban

Podría ser que se planea habilitar un tendido eléctrico existente capaz de transmitir 132,000 volts.
Por favor, ver:
Electric power transmission - Wikipedia


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Opening of the present 132KV overhead line.


Thank you!!


----------



## Ciprianus

Van a abrir/dividir a  la línea existente en dos.


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

Ciprianus said:


> Van a abrir/dividir a  la línea existente en dos.


¡Gracias, Ciprianus! ¿Cómo te parece que se dice en inglés? "The linakge will be achieved by *opening/sectioning* the existing 132 kV overhead line..."?


----------



## Ciprianus

La verdad que no se, quizás "....by connecting with the existing 132 kV..."


----------



## pops91710

Cuandolasfloresseabren said:


> The linakge will be achieved by *opening/sectioning* the existing 132 kV overhead line..."?


Mi intento: (The) said connection *shall* be made by means of the existing 132KV overhead line


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

pops91710 said:


> Mi intento: (The) said connection *shall* be made by means of the existing 132KV overhead line


pops91710, I think your solution is perfect since I am not sure of the meaning in the original and this text is intended for advertisement and therefore, does not need to be strictly technical.


----------



## pops91710

Cuandolasfloresseabren said:


> pops91710, I think your solution is perfect since I am not sure of the meaning in the original and this text is intended for advertisement and therefore, does not need to be strictly technical.


Then you might not want to say "shall" since it is language used in the legal instructions for contractors.


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

pops91710 said:


> Then you might not want to say "shall" since it is language used in the legal instructions for contractors.


Thank you!


----------

